# getting spayed on Friday have a few Questions



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Good morning

My little Molly has a appointment this Friday to get spayed. My wife is very worried about her going under the knife. She is worried that Molly s personality will change is this true?

Molly is 5mths old do you think she is to young?

I read about different procedures for spaying( laser) which is the safest and less painful for a dog?

What will be our responsibilities when she returns home we found very few details on how to care for her until she is healed?

We have obedience every Monday will she be in shape to go?

Will she have to stay indoors for a long period time after the surgery?

Will we need to confine her to a small area of the house to keep her from running or playing?

What are signs we should watch for in case of infection?

Thank you for your time and input it is very much appreciated
Marc and Angie


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Talk with your vet on the procedure, and aftercare. They should send home a page or two of instructions. Watch the incision site for inflammation. 
Most females have a smooth recovery, and keeping her lowkey for a couple days afterwards except for potty breaks and some leashed walks will help so she isn't jumping or stretching her abdomen.

As far as her age goes, many opinions on this, so I won't share mine...you do what you think is best after researching the pro's and con's of early spay.

I would think you can take her to obedience class if it is a few days after the spay, as long as no complications happen. 
Her personality shouldn't change, hopefully she'll get tender loving care while at the vet. 
After Onyx was spayed @ 6 mos she became a bit reactive when going to the vet and was reactive to females(techs and vet all female).
Not sure what happened to her, could have been just her waking from sedation and freaking out in a cold cage in a strange,sterile environment-so was imprinted(she has _not_ got steady nerves) A dog with solid nerves should recover from this fine. 
Your pups hormones may play into personality afterwards, but most don't show any difference after being spayed. When they go into heat, some tend to have a behavior change until they come out of it, so you just have to manage the dog either way!!
I wish her a smooth recovery and you and your wife to not worry while she is having this done


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Her personality will not change.
My Ava was 5 1/2 months...my vet went by her weight being sufficient. 
We went with Laser as they claim faster recover and less pain. 
Your vet will give you instructions...but basically no vigorous running, jumping and make sure she doesn't chew at site. Depending on your dog's personality...you may need to use a "cone" or t-shirt. Our Ava never bothered the area. 
Personally...I would not take her to obedience on Monday to give her time to recoup...she should be fine for the following week. 
No...she doesn't have to stay indoors...but again...right after surgery you want to make sure she isn't running and jumping, etc...so you may have to leash walk. 
All dog's personalities are different...we did not have to confine...as Ava was very subdued after her surgery and just wanted to sleep and wasn't very active afterward. But I've also seen dogs (that I've pulled from the shelter) that have literally dragged me out the door and jumped in my truck. So...it will depend on your dog whether you should crate her or not i.e. if she is too wild for her own good. 
Anything that concerns you...i.e. discharge, severe swelling, redness....call your vet.
Don't worry...your vet will give you full instructions. Good luck


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I will edit to add...regarding the OB class...I guess it would depend on what it entailed and how your pup is feeling. If it is low key and your pup is feeling fine...go. It's something you really just have to guage regarding your individual circumstances  Again..I've had dogs drag me out of the shelter right after surgery and you'd never know they had anything done...and then there are those like my Ava that take longer.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you Onyx'girl and Myamom for the reply. Very helpful!!!!


----------



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

By no means am I an expert, but I can share why we've decided to wait until Harper's gone through heat to spay her. She has a vulva that was slow to drop, and consequently has had UTI's. Because of that, the vet recommended that we wait to prevent a life-long problem with reoccurring UTI's. By no means does that mean all dogs need to wait, but in our circumstance, we were told she is too young (5.5 months now).


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

No, it won't change her personality. My vet recommended spaying at 5 months, so that's what I did also. I went with the laser spay and the healing time was minimal. She spent the night at the vet and when I picked her up in the morning she was ready to go as if nothing happened. 

You will want to limit her activity though so that she can heal properly. If she has a tendency to play rough, you could confine her to a small area, but otherwise, I wouldn't. I think she should be fine to go to obedience class on Monday as long as it doesn't involve running or jumping or off leash play. In terms of caring for her after surgery, just make sure she doesn't chew/lick the incision area and watch for inflammation & swelling. Your vet will probably have you come back in to make sure things are healing properly.

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Harper girl thank you 

I just contacted my breeder and she asked me to please wait until she is 7mths. I just called my vet and am waiting for his response. My vet is the one who suggested to have her spayed so young. At this point I am very confused on what to do? I will update when the vet calls.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Miss Molly May said:


> Harper girl thank you
> 
> I just contacted my breeder and she asked me to please wait until she is 7mths. I just called my vet and am waiting for his response. My vet is the one who suggested to have her spayed so young. At this point I am very confused on what to do? I will update when the vet calls.


IMO vets who recommend early spay/neuter usually do so because they are trying to prevent an accidental litter. Your breeder on the other hand, is probably thinking more in terms of your puppy's growth and development. Personally, if I had a do-over, I would have waited to spay Mayzie until 1-2 years old so that she could have her hormones as she finished growing. BUT, I would only recommend doing this if you are 100% certain that you can prevent an 'oops' litter.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

MayzieGsd thank you for your reply I am still waiting for my vet to call back. I think I am going to cancel the appointment for now. I just want the absolute best for her!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh and there will be no oops with my little girl I am with her 100% of the time No DIRTY BOYS FOR THIS GIRL lol...


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

For what it's worth, here's my thoughts on spay/neuter. I personally will never spay/neuter a GSD before they are two years old. That doesn't mean I feel that this is right for everyone, but it is right for me. Here is why for me:

1) While I do have intact males and females, I have never had an accidental breeding and I am extremely careful. I have my house (not a kennel, just a house) set up to seperate males from females in season. For me and my house, the risk of an accidental breeding is very, very low.

2) I do agility with all my dogs. I have seen time and time again dogs that were spayed/neutered before reaching maturity - they grow taller and leggier and they are more prone to cruciate tears and other injuries. See Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete for the scientific details, but I see it all the time first hand.

3) I have never had any behavioral issues I couldn't fix with training and adjusting my approach. I know some people will neuter a male, for example, to prevent aggression. I have never had a problem I couldn't fix in another way.

That's my reasons - again, not right for everyone. It's a personal decision. I do wish more people were provided with all the facts (or took the time to find them out themselves) before they make a decision. So good for you for doing that.

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Miss Molly May said:


> No DIRTY BOYS FOR THIS GIRL lol...


:thumbup: LOL!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow I just talked to the vet and he was sooo persistent on doing it tomorrow. I told him I wanted to wait and he kept asking why. It felt like he was trying to pressure me into getting it done. I canceled the appointment anyway when we are ready I will reschedule


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good for you to listen to your gut. I think vets push it early too, without weighing the benefits of the hormones and growth. As long as you keep those "dirty boys" away, she should be fine til you decide when the best time for her is.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly May - If you don't mind, can I please ask what you have decided to do re spaying? My Molly is booked in for Wednesday to be spayed ( will be 24 weeks) but it has just been suggested on a post that I should wait until she is older. I am just wondering what you have discovered? Thank you.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Please cancel and let her develop.Infantile vulva is just one of the problems at this age.When are vets going to stop being so greedy... our G.S.Ds are one of the slowest breeds to mature.Vets dont consider this,she is only a baby..Best wishes Linzi


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

my personal opinion is that the benefits of early spay still outweighs waiting.(and yes ive hashed and re-hashed every study and piece of data out there, and i will always re-evaluate any new studies/finding before doing any spays on future dogs). as far as early spays causing females to become taller/leggier, the only legitimate study i can recall did support this belief, but the mean height differences were extremely minimal (a matter of millimeters).

as long as people know the risks of waiting as well as the risks of doing it early, then it has to be a personal decision (assuming, of course, ones unfailing ability to prevent unwanted male contact if deciding to wait).


----------

